

Amazing: Tupper's self-referential formula  - _giu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuppers_self-referential_formula

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Broken link - try this:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-
referential_for...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-
referential_formula)

~~~
_giu
the submitted link works for me!

anyone else has the same issue described on the comment above?

